# Resveratol , GSE, EPA/DHA...... Working!



## pharmazone (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys finally I am getting normal BM..1/day from last two daysI am getting a type 4 BM on the Bristol Stool Scale...(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale)i am using a combination of Resveratol 5mg, Grape seed Extract 50mg, Omega-3 fatty acids 150mg and Minerals...once a day at night with foodI suggest you give it a try.....I am using a capsule....I dont want to advertise any company product so i suggest you to take anything containing these ingredients.......I guess the bioflavonoids and anti-oxidants are doing the job....I cannot access provex cv otherwise i would have taken that surely....I have also started taking a capsule containing Brahmi(Bacopa monnieri)for depression and anxiety issues lets see how it works....i will give my feedback on brahmi soon....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacopa_monnieri


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

pharmazone said:


> Hi guys finally I am getting normal BM..1/day from last two daysI am getting a type 4 BM on the Bristol Stool Scale...(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale)i am using a combination of Resveratol 5mg, Grape seed Extract 50mg, Omega-3 fatty acids 150mg and Minerals...once a day at night with foodI suggest you give it a try.....I am using a capsule....I dont want to advertise any company product so i suggest you to take anything containing these ingredients.......I guess the bioflavonoids and anti-oxidants are doing the job....I cannot access provex cv otherwise i would have taken that surely....I have also started taking a capsule containing Brahmi(Bacopa monnieri)for depression and anxiety issues lets see how it works....i will give my feedback on brahmi soon....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacopa_monnieri


That is great news. Please give the name of the product. Lots of people are afraid to try Provex CV because of the marketing that goes around it, so this will make it easier to see if this will work for them. As well, I am likely to be moving to Mexico next year, so unless Melaleuca opens up in Mexico, I will have to find a substitute or buy a year's worth of supplements at a time and then hope I don't have to explain this to a customs agent in Spanish.Happy for you.Mark


----------



## pharmazone (Jul 19, 2011)

overitnow said:


> That is great news. Please give the name of the product. Lots of people are afraid to try Provex CV because of the marketing that goes around it, so this will make it easier to see if this will work for them. As well, I am likely to be moving to Mexico next year, so unless Melaleuca opens up in Mexico, I will have to find a substitute or buy a year's worth of supplements at a time and then hope I don't have to explain this to a customs agent in Spanish.Happy for you.Mark


Hi Mark,Nice to hear from you....Its actually by reading your posts I could search the product in the market.....Thanks MarkSo the name of the product is harty capsules manufactured by lupin pharma india....I dont think harty capsules will be available in mexicoIf you are moving to mexico, I think you will need to buy it there itself..... I just searched a link for you http://www.solanumusa.com/ ...And link for the mexican site http://www.solanum.com.mx/ This company has products in mexico and there are 2 products of interest "Grapefruit diet" and "Resveratrol".....the latter contains HFCS...so just be carefulI suggest you try probing more relevant products in mexico....All the best......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good news for you Pharma! Glad to hear it and I hope it continues! Mark! They *need* to do more research here... This is very very promising.Now.. here's hoping you can get it South of our Border!!!


----------



## pharmazone (Jul 19, 2011)

BQ said:


> Good news for you Pharma! Glad to hear it and I hope it continues! Mark! They *need* to do more research here... This is very very promising.Now.. here's hoping you can get it South of our Border!!!


_Hi BQ nice to hear from you........_Yes indeed they need to do research in this field.......I think the micro-inflammations which cause the mucus and stools to move quickly through the GIT are controlled by omega 3 fa's...I have read some research paper that suggest that IBS-D is due to micro-inflammations in the gut.....Ok now my biopsy reports suggested that i had chronic mild inflammations......I guess that i why the product i use got me closer to normal.We should fathom the molecular mechanisms, pathological pathways underlying IBS-D.......From Hiv to cancer scientists have found out many targetable pathways/mechanisms for these deadly diseases. Then why not the research in IBS.........Instead of probing the distant asteroids and planets and spending billions in those research why not spend a little and probe humans for the cause of IBS and get rid of this depressing syndrome...When will humans value other humans lives....Being a pharma postgraduate myself I would certainly like to end this IBS-D for once....In the near future I will certainly be a part of research in IBS-DCaring for each other is the hallmark of human nature........Please do take care everyone...God bless


----------

